# DOT 5.1 on a stock MK4 brake system, can i?



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I want to know if i can use DOT 5.1 on my stock mk4 brake system? 

Thanks.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Yes, but for normal street use DOT 4 is fine. Do not use DOT 5 silicon fluid.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah a friend told me that it should be 5.1 none silicone.

But is it ok to use for normal use? im using 4 but the other day i was on a trip where i had to brake a lot and after a while the brakes got hot and wont function anymore.

So in resume can i use the 5.1 for normal use? is it safe?

Tks a lot!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Yes you can use Dot 5.1.

When the brakes failed did the peddle stay firm or go to the floor?


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

greyhare said:


> Yes you can use Dot 5.1.
> 
> When the brakes failed did the peddle stay firm or go to the floor?


Thanks!

1) the peddle got a bit stiff, did mot went to the floor. After it cold down everything came to normal. In the city works normal.

2) though, i have other car with same problem, after a long hill maybbe 5 miles, the pedal at the begining goes a bit down, but if i release it and push again it goes all the way down then i have to pump. After i stop and let it cool down the brakes comes to normal. And in the city it works normal.

Any advice? A friend told me to get the 5.1 to this carr too.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

1) Pad fade; changing fluid will not help. The pads are getting too hot, only a pad with a higher working temperature will help.

2) Fluid fade; fresh fluid with a higher boiling point should help.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

greyhare said:


> 1) Pad fade; changing fluid will not help. The pads are getting too hot, only a pad with a higher working temperature will help.
> 
> 2) Fluid fade; fresh fluid with a higher boiling point should help.


Wow thats sound interesting. Well thanks a lot will try both, replacing pads and fluid.
Will be back with the result.

Really thanks again.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

You might wanna consider Audi/VW OEM fluid..it's DOT4+...a little higher BP both wet and dry. If you're using brakes hard..you might also consider flushing a bit sooner than the 2 years required for std duty maintenance!...Fluid cheap..time little...brake fade dangerous...damage to ABS valve block and/or calipers from moisture in fluid..$$$'s!:thumbup:


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

spitpilot said:


> You might wanna consider Audi/VW OEM fluid..it's DOT4+...a little higher BP both wet and dry. If you're using brakes hard..you might also consider flushing a bit sooner than the 2 years required for std duty maintenance!...Fluid cheap..time little...brake fade dangerous...damage to ABS valve block and/or calipers from moisture in fluid..$$$'s!:thumbup:


Thats a good tip too, i was thinking about using the Bosch 5.1 but re-thinking this 4+ its a good idea. By a chance you have a link of where to buy?

tks.


----------

